# Need Advice - Puppymill Toy Poodle Rescue



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I really need some advice. There was a puppymill recently busted about an hour north of me. More than 80 dogs were rescued, mostly chihuahua's, but some other small dogs, pugs, dachsunds, a shitzu, two poodles (I love poodles) - no maltese, though. I put in an application as have over 400 others and have been in e-mail contact with the adoption manager and she seems to think that a small chocolate toy poodle might be a good fit for us, but she is heartworm positive and will need extensive care and treatment. She said over 25% of the rescues are hw+ and I still need to go and meet the poor little thing. She said her disposition is one of the sweetest out of all the dogs, but, of course, they are far from socialized. They are placing the healthier dogs on a first come first serve basis after application approval but the hw+ dogs on a case by case basis. They were kept outside in plywood crates with little food or water. I just want to go over there and bring her home, but I feel torn. I think I'm doubting my own abilities. Has anyone dealt with heartworms and their treatment before? Hubby is in agreement if it's what I want to do, his only reservation is what if Sophie does not like her? How do you know before hand if two dogs will get along? I'd appreciate any advice at all. I'm going to call my vet on Monday to discuss the treatment and the best way to go about introducing a new dog into the home. I'm not sure if I can have my vet do the treatment or if I have to bring her back and forth to the shelter for treatment. Maybe I'm just overthinking this as I do everything else in life.


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Just do your homework, then go meet her.

then you'll know.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Good for you! 

I don't know a lot about heartworm, and perhaps its different there - but I had always thought that heartworm, although sometimes treatable, was something that was life threatening?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Heartworm can be very dangerous... and even treatment can be as well. Unless the protocol has changed it is very important that the pup be kept quiet for about a month after treatment as the worms die off. 
Heartworms live in the heart and the large blood vessels which go to the lungs from the heart. When they are killed by medications, a danger of embolism results if the dead worms block the flow of blood to the lungs. This is a common cause of death during a heartworm treatment. 
My Naddie was heartworm positive when taken into rescue and treated there...however we had to do follow-up test and additional treatment as she still had high microfilaria so theyhad to be treated separately. Also we had to follow up teating for the adult worms at about 3 months after we got her ( that was 4 months from treatment) .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I doubt you'll be able to pick her up right away anyway. As Terry said, treating a heartworm positive dog is very dangerous. Most rescues don't place them until after they've finished their treatment.

To be perfectly honest, if this rescue is just going to turn these dogs over to adoptive homes before taking care of their medical needs, evaluating them, socializing and training them a bit in foster care, I'd think twice about adopting a puppy mill dog from them.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I read your recent post about having trouble dealing with another rescue and I know it means a lot to you take in a rescue. You have a very big heart indeed. Especially for taking in a puppy with heartworm. The chances that you could fall in love and still lose this baby are high. But also how rewarding!!!!

Do you're homework talk to the rescue and find out what's involved. If you feel you are up to the task and can handle taking care of this little one then do your best to do right by this little dog.

Also check with your vet and see if your vet with work in place of the rescues vet. I adopted a kitten a while back but chose to have him neuteurd at my own vet because it was more convenient. My vet honored the rescues free neuteur commitment because they could write it off as well. They didn't tell me this up front but would have if I had asked. 

I have never worried about two dogs getting along in my house I have just always functioned under the assumption that my babies know what a big heart I have and and they know that I occaisionally bring a new one in. We all adjust.. and get on with our lives. 

Leslie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I honestly don't know the answer to the following question but although I assume little Sophie is on heartworm preventive... I wonder if she'd be at any risk if this pup has heartworm until it is resolved? I don't think so but I'd want to know for certain.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I commend you for taking on any rescue.  
The only advice I can say is to look deep in your heart and do what you feel,maybe not think too much?
Does that sound stupid? :blush: 
Well I rayer: hope you can rescue a pup regardless of what :smcry: puppymill/rescue or time it takes. :grouphug: 
Of course Sophie's health is of 1st concern too.
Good Luck, sorry if I didn't help much. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies - you have given me a lot to think about. I'm going to call my vet tomorrow and get her opinion and then call the rescue and see when they would be releasing her - per Marj's reply.


----------

